# MartyP



## MartyP (Jan 27, 2017)

I'm wanting to route a chamfer bit edge on some hard maple. The bit is about twice as long as I want to mke the cut. I'm going to try and do it with 2 passes. I have several boards I want to be matching. Any suggestions of how to keep the depth uniform? I'm using a Bosch router and do have a plunge attachment if needed.


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

Do the first stage on all sticks.
Change depth, check on scrap for approval.
Then rout your project stock.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

If you plan on making progressive passes then the best is to set the router to the first pass anddo all the boards and then set it deeper and do all the second passes. On some of the more complex setups, like using rail or style bits or a lock miter bit it can be a good idea to take a piece of scrap and make a profile on it that you can match back up to at a later date. Those are called "dummy sticks".


----------



## Everend (Mar 15, 2013)

Use fence and feather boards on side and top to hold the piece tight to the table and fence


----------



## Rogerdodge (Apr 24, 2014)

Hi Marty and welcome. You don't say whether you are intending to do this on the router table ( much easier if you are ....)


----------

